# Feburary Upstate NY meet



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Who feels like getting together in late Feburary at Dave & Busters in Buffalo NY? Some Games, Drinking, Fun, Cruze Talk :wub:


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

really? no one>?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh hey! didn't see this. 
Uhm I guess, Feb usually sucks for weather, but we can try. I'm always down for a cruise, just let me know ahead of time so I can shift my work schedule - and I love D&B


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Oh hey! didn't see this.
> Uhm I guess, Feb usually sucks for weather, but we can try. I'm always down for a cruise, just let me know ahead of time so I can shift my work schedule - and I love D&B


yeay!!!! SHAWN!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Any place you can drink alcohol and play video games, is a great time in my book. 
Plus their food is great.

Feb 3rd through 5th I'm busy though, are you thinking late Feb.?


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

Yea def late feb


----------



## sbickmeyer (Oct 23, 2011)

Not exactly an "Upstate" meet. That's about a 5hr drive for me. To me Upstate is like Adirondacks, Capital Region, around there.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Dammit. I just left Buffalo last week . The weather is too crappy to drive back this time of year too. Sorry guys.


----------

